# 12 days of Christmas, HORSE STYLE



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

On the second day of Christmas my horse gave to me, two French link snaffles and a saddle with a rawhide tree....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

On the third day of Christmas my horse gave to me three bales of hay, two French link snaffles, and a saddle with a rawhide tree.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Crescent (May 2, 2012)

on the 4th day of christmas my horse gave to me a western saddle, 3 bales of hay,two french link snaffles, and a saddle with a rawhide tree


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Uh, Oh, off track already! 4 Western Saddles? Crescent?


----------



## MissColors (Jul 17, 2011)

On the 5th day of Christmas my horse have to me: 5 cavaletties, 4 western saddles, 3 bales of hay, 2 french link snaffles, and saddle with a rawhide tree!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DixieKate (Oct 16, 2012)

On the 6th day of Christmas my horse gave to me: 6 saddle blankets, 5 cavalettis, 4 western saddles, 3 bales of hay, 2 french link snaffles, and a saddle with a rawhide tree!


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

On the 7th day of Christmas my horse gave to me 7 clean rails, 6 saddle blankets 5,cavalletties,4 western saddles, 3 bales of hay, 2 french link snaffles and a saddle with a rawhide tree


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

On the 8th day of Christmas my horse gave to me 8 broken fence posts, 7 clean rails, 6 saddle blankets, 5 cavalletties, 4 western saddles, 3 bales of hay, 2 french link snaffles and a saddle with a rawhide tree.


----------



## Foxesdontwearbowties (Jul 9, 2012)

On the 9th day of Christmas my horse gave to me, 9 bags of horse treats, 8 broken fence posts, 7 clean rails, 6 saddle blankets, 5 cavalletties, 4 western saddles, 3 bales of hay, 2 french link snaffles and a saddle with a rawhide tree.


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer (Apr 25, 2012)

on the tenth day of christmas my horsie gave to me ten piles of poopie, 9 bags of horse treats, 8 broken fence posts, 7 clean rails, 6 saddle blankets, 5 cavalletties, 4 western saddles, 3 bales of hay, 2 french link snaffles and a saddle with a rawhide tree.
​


----------



## Almond Joy (Dec 4, 2011)

On the eleventh day of christmas my horse gave to me: eleven sore bruises, ten piles of poopie, 9 bags of horse treats, 8 broken fence posts, 7 clean rails, 6 saddle blankets, 5 cavalletties, 4 western saddles, 3 bales of hay, 2 french link snaffles and a saddle with a rawhide tree.


----------



## xJumperx (Feb 19, 2012)

On the 12th day of Christmas, my horse gave to me ...
12 months of vet bills, eleven sore bruises, ten piles of poopie, 9 bags of horse treats, 8 broken fence posts, 7 clean rails, 6 saddle blankets, 5 cavalletties, 4 western saddles, 3 bales of hay, 2 french link snaffles and a saddle with a rawhide tree!!

Merry Christmas!!  Can we go again??


----------



## amberly (Dec 16, 2012)

On the First day of Christmas, my Horse gave to me - a peppermint kiss!!


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

On the second day of Christmas my horse gave to me, two scoops of sweet feed and a great big pepperment kiss.


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

On the third day of Christmas my horse have to me three broken toes, two scoops of sweet feed, and a big peppermint kiss!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Almond Joy (Dec 4, 2011)

On the 4th day of christmas my horse gave to me: four expensive bridles, three broken toes, two scoops of sweet feed, and a big peppermint kiss


----------



## TheAQHAGirl (Aug 10, 2012)

On the 5th day of Christmas my horse gave to me: 5 stalls to clean, four expensive bridles, three broken toes, two scoops of sweet feed, and a big peppermint kiss.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

On the 6th day of Christmas my horse gave to me: 6 muddy blankets, 5 stalls to clean, four expensive bridles, three broken toes, two scoops of sweet feed, and a big peppermint kiss.


----------



## Red Cedar Farm (Dec 19, 2012)

On the seventh day of Christmas, my horse gave to me; 7 bags of shavings, 6 muddy blankets, 5 stalls to clean, four expensive bridles, three broken toes, two scoops of sweet feed, and a big peppermint kiss.


----------



## Canterklutz (Jul 20, 2012)

On the 8th day of Christmas, my horse gave to me; 8 torn up blankets, 7 bags of shavings, 6 muddy blankets, 5 stalls to clean, four expensive bridles, three broken toes, two scoops of sweet feed, and a big peppermint kiss.


----------



## Goosey (Oct 23, 2011)

On the eighth day of Christmas, my horse gave to me; eight lunging rollers, seven bags of shavings, six muddy blankets, five stalls to clean, four expensive bridles, three broken toes, two scoops of sweet feed, and a big peppermint kiss.


----------



## Goosey (Oct 23, 2011)

**** Ill change mine: On the ninth day of Christmas my horse gave to me; nine lunging rollers, eight torn up blankets, seven bags of shavings, six muddy blankets, five stalls to clean, four expensive bridles, three broken toes, two scoops of sweet feed, and a big peppermint kiss.


----------

